# starting ot make ur own 3d game



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

hi, i want to create my own 3d game like oblivion. PLEASE dont not take me as a joke for try to make one. I would like to figure out what profesional programs i need to make a game with good as graphics as elder scrolls four oblivion or close i would like to create a good mmorpg. so if you guys could help me with the programs i need i would like it! (i am not using techincal words because my grammer is terrible as u see already!):smile:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

as far as i know 3ds MAX is used a lot for the 3d gaming, but it's not the only dcc application being used.

this link might be of interest.
i think you might be biting off more than you can chew, back in the olden (8-bit) days, very often there was one person creating a game, but even at the latter stages of the 8-bit age there was always more than one involved.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

oblivion team is like 20 or more ppl.
and the visual stuff isnt the only thing ... the engine everything is another part.

i model in 3dsmax and helped on a project wich was programmed in DarkBASIC. its alot of work and i have been at where you are now dreaming of making your own game. well i made one it was a small 3d shooter and a small 2d top down space shooting game but you are stating alot in saying i want to make a game look like oblivion graphics wise. 

that is nearly impossible unless you have alot of damn good coders as friends or your a robot who can use 5 computers at once to code model and work on the graphics 24 hours a day for 6 weeks.


----------



## Msta (Oct 26, 2006)

Fr4665, what do u mean n terms of engine? like a server engine? or just a [email protected]$$ computer that can run the game?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I would say you need a 3d modeling program, as previously said 3DS Max is the best IMO, but there is also Maya, ... but now that I think about it I cannot name anymore........

But you would need a good rendering program, Photoshop, a few coders because there is two types of 3D modeling: visually or coding; and a dang good computer.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My friends and I working on an MMORPG so I can attest to the difficulty. I handle 3D animation and 3D still art and it's NOT easy to crank things out quickly. Massive amounts of time are devoted to designing and modeling the images. Then you must tweak them in the case of errors and, of course, render them. I can easily spend just a few days in the "build mode" of something in order to come up with just a basic rigging. Much more time is needed to reach a final result.

If this is something you truly want to do then stick to it! We all know that gaming isn't going anywhere but up so a good future lies ahead if you start now.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Msta said:


> Fr4665, what do u mean n terms of engine? like a server engine? or just a [email protected]$$ computer that can run the game?


let me list what u need to develop a final game.

The Game Engine: The software and code that make everything work together
The graphics: 2d or 3d
Colision detection and AI code: the software that detects different colisions in your game and steers NPC's

id say stroll over to http://www.gamedev.net/reference/design/features/makegames/ and start reading 

ohh and as eback stated. if you look at some of the games how long they take to develop, it takes a minimum of a year and a half. i spent 4 weeks designing a rpg map for wc3 and thats was a tiny project.

doom3 was worked on for like 3 years or so aswell as halflife2 being worked on for 2 years.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

you can be sued for useing most programs unles you buy it i am useing blender for my mmorpg try it blender.org


----------

